# EER - Australia vs USA



## Ozzyeskimo (Oct 10, 2010)

I may be confused here but I keep seeing American websites speak of units that are around 10-12 EER, yet in Australia we are meant to have some of the strictest requirements in relation to energy efficient a/c units our minimum EER over on average is around 2.9 EER. Surely I must be overlooking something here as the US units can't be that much more efficient !! 

Please help??


----------



## Bobelectric (Aug 10, 2010)

Metric vs Decimal?


----------



## DocCool (Oct 24, 2010)

*Eer*

EER= btu/watts

1 ton 12000btu/1000 watts would be 12 EER


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

I like Aussies!

They drink 'til they puke and than piss on the side of the house.:thumbsup:


----------

